# when & what



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank gets ...

8am - 1.5 cups dry kibble (Blue Buffalo)
5pm - 1.5 cups dry kibble (Blue Buffalo)


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Willow52 said:


> Hank gets ...
> 
> 8am - 1.5 cups dry kibble (Blue Buffalo)
> 5pm - 1.5 cups dry kibble (Blue Buffalo)


How old is Hank?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

morbidangel said:


> Was just thinking what Golden's all over the World are eating & when they are eating ...
> 
> Nishka gets half an apple every morning at around 8-30 am ..
> 10-30AM a few gluten free biscuits ...
> ...


 
Wow that's a lot of food! Remy gets 2 cups of kibble with a raw egg at 6 am, and 2 cups of kilbble with a raw egg at 7 pm


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Ollie is a growing puppy. His dietary needs have been fluctuating as some weeks he is growing faster. 
This week He gets :

6:30 am: 1.1/4 Cup Canidae
Noonish: 1 Cup Canidae
6:00 pm: 1.1/4Cup Canidae

Additionally he gets training treats throughout the day when he is training.
He also gets some flavored ice cubes when hot.
He also has a frozen pumpkin kong in morning and a frozen maybe chicken kong at night.
I am also known to throw in some chicken or beef pieces and maybe a little rice to his food bowl for interest.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

morbidangel said:


> Was just thinking what Golden's all over the World are eating & when they are eating ...
> 
> Nishka gets half an apple every morning at around 8-30 am ..
> 10-30AM a few gluten free biscuits ...
> ...


This sounds great. We give our girls lots of real food too. We cook from scratch and they always get vegis and then also a bit of meat. Right now lots of apples and pears from the orchard. Yogurt, pumpkin and peanut butter are other staples for us.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

morbidangel said:


> Was just thinking what Golden's all over the World are eating & when they are eating ...
> 
> Nishka gets half an apple every morning at around 8-30 am ..
> 10-30AM a few gluten free biscuits ...
> ...


That is more than 95 pound Buddy gets a day. He gets a total of 2 cups of kibble per day. I get maybe tops of 4 small yorkie sized cookies. He will get a cup of veggies most days but not everyday.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max gets 1.5 cups of Acana Wild Prairie at about 9am and 4pm. Plus 1 or 2 Blue Buffalo Salmon Biscuits at bedtime. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Bryley (2 1/2 years old) gets 1.5 cups of ProPlan sensitive skin and stomach at breakfast 10 am and dinner 7pm. Always a bit of a mix-in of cottage cheese or cooked ground beef, about 1 tablespoon.
Snack time is 4pm 'ish- usually biscuits but sometimes hard boiled egg, cheese bits, what ever I am eating he usually gets a taste. 
On top of that he gets training treats when we train and trading treats to get him to drop the toy so I can throw it again and again and again!
Sounds like a lot, but the treats/snacks are small amounts. He is a svelte 68 lbs.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

My eight year old maintains his weight on one cup if Verus Adult Maintenance in the am and one cup in the pm. He also gets a couple if mini buiscuits when I leave for work in the am and a BB Salmin biscuit at bedtime. 

My 13 week old gets 1/2 cup BB puppy morning, noon and night. Plus few pieces of kibble in his kong when he goes in his crate when I leave for work. He also gets half calorie training treats when we do his "lessons".

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Artnlibsmom said:


> How old is Hank?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hank is 4 y.o.


----------



## morbidangel (Dec 19, 2011)

*Nishka is only 56 lbs  , but she gets around 4-5 hours of workout every day .. i live in an apartment , so i take Nishka to this open field were we play Fetch , & some how she got trained to play cricket with a bunch of kids at the same place ... she only FIELDS for dem but it's great to see how she plays with around 15 odd kids every day ...

she plays from 5:30 to 7:30 am & then 5 to 7;30 pm every day ...

so i guess the food she eats gets burned up ? donno am i feeding too much ? 
*


----------



## EvaDog (Jun 16, 2013)

Eva gets 1 1/2 cups of Acana Wild Prairie dry kibble in the morning mixed with 2 pumps of salmon oil, and then 1 1/4 cups of Acana Wild Prairie dry kibble in the evening mixed with 2 pumps of salmon oil and 2 tbsp of Merrick's wet food (she loves Turducken or Wingaling). We also throw in a few treats when we kennel her. A few times a week she also gets a raw bone to chew on, but it is fairly small as we have found out that anything too large is too rich for her tummy and she vomits. Occasionally she will get a piece of banana or watermelon, but she spits out all other fruits and veggies.:yuck:


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

Murphee get 1 1/2 cups of Merrick kibble 8 am 
1 1/2 cups at 3 or 4 pm
about 5 baby carrots and a couple pieces of bananas and probably 2 to 3 BB biscuits a day. He maintains his weight at 68 lbs.


----------

